# Broken Glass



## SODIGGER (Sep 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations the type of glue to use for glass? Thanks


----------



## reach44 (Sep 28, 2013)

My granddad used shoe goo on stoneware once.  Idk if it'd be ugly on glass or not.  There's an industrial adhesive called e6000 that might work.  I've used the glue that they use for false fingernails.  It worked ok.


----------



## SODIGGER (Sep 29, 2013)

OK, Thanks. I will check my boxed up bottles, I may have some Portsmouth bottles that you have listed. Randy


----------



## reach44 (Sep 29, 2013)

Much appreciated.


----------

